# nv4_mini.sys (comp crashing)



## Billabong (Sep 8, 2006)

About a week ago if I minimize 3DsMax and wait a few min. and the maximize it. i get the bluescreen of death everytime. this only happens in Max. At first I though it might be the gfx card, I was running the Nvidia 6800 GS, well this just gave me an excuse to upgrade, so i bought the 7900 GT, and its still happening. I ran memtest. nothing came up. I went into safe mode, ran driver cleaner and removed all previous versions of Nvidia drivers, made a fresh driver install. its still happening. I installed all the latest mainboard, RAID drivers.I tried changing from open GL to both of the other options, still happening. I checked my core temp. it stays at around 56 Celsius. this is the message im getting.

DRIVER_IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL


STOP : OxOOOOOOD1 ( OXF7D51010, 0x00000002, 0x00000001, 0XF6D26CC6)

nv4_mini.sys- Address F6D26CC6 base at F6CA0000, DateStamp 44dd49d8

here are my tech specs:
Dell Dimension 9100
Pentium D with Dual Core 2.8
Nvidia 7900GT
1gig RAM

Windows XP Home


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

uninstall the nivida listings in add and remove
reboot tapping f8 and choose vga mode
when windows finishes rebooting
disable a/virus
install your drivers
reboot the computer


----------



## Billabong (Sep 8, 2006)

@ Dai

I just wanted to say a big THANK YOU. I have been to so many different forums, trying to figure out how to fix this, and you were the only one that came up with the answer. I have had Max minimized for over 2 hrs. now testing it and each time i try to maximize it. It restores faster than ever. Thank you.


----------



## Billabong (Sep 8, 2006)

well looks like I spoke to soon. Thing were going great for about 3 hrs. Within that 3hrs. of testing I would minmize and maximize Max every 30 min. The very last time I checked it crashed. Gave me the same message. But this time when I tried to reboot. I also got the bluscreen again. but this time the main number was 0X00000022 . I'm starting to think two things. Either I have one coniving virus, or my hard drive is about to crash. I'm just about done running a second online virus scan, then I will run the highJack this report in the right forum.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

run
chkdsk /r


----------



## Billabong (Sep 8, 2006)

if you mean check disc for errors,Ive already done that as well, didnt give me any results though.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

there are 2 checks 
chkdsk and d/l the h/d manufacturers diognostic utility and run it on the 
h/drive


----------



## Billabong (Sep 8, 2006)

Hey Dai, Nvidia finally contacted me and told me to roll back to driver 84.21, Havent had once crash yet. Thanks for all your help.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

good news


----------

